# outta here



## flyliner

pics


----------



## flyliner

the dolphin was a test, it worked, tried to upload more and they wont go through, may be our wireless connection


----------



## TOBO

Test or tease?


----------



## Xiphius

Thats just a peanut...Jerry and Grasshopper and really small. Nice Phin that thing must have weighed over 60# Slammer for sure. Take it EZ Pat!


----------



## flyliner

another attempt now that i am back in the states








































































apparently the wi-fi connection was not letting me load down in the islands, at home its not an issue. sorry for the tease (test)


----------



## true-king

nice pictures!! :clap


----------



## DoubleD

Thanks for the pics. Spent some time over in the islands myself and they sure brought back some memories.


----------



## jackedup

nice fish :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## haybill

NICE pcs and fiish and boat and ....


----------



## fishmasterseven

great pics and good job :toast


----------



## Tuna Man

:takephoto:clap:clap:clap Nice catch!


----------



## cliff k

great pics. its gets me pumped about my trip to provo in may.


----------



## FLWhaler

That poor trembler is nearing retirment I'm a afraid but looks like it has served you well. Great pics!:clap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *FLWhaler (3/26/2008)*That poor trembler is nearing retirment I'm a afraid but looks like it has served you well. Great pics!:clap



it's a yozuri bonita, like the one shown below










this is a trembler, made by halco (bonitas are WAAY better)


----------



## ironman172

Looks like some muskie plugs I have....will need to bring them!!!:banghead:letsdrink


----------



## Fish on!

Question. was the fish that destryoed the lure caught or did the hook bend out?


----------



## Heller High Water

OMG that is one trip worth the money. Please tell me where it was. :bowdown


----------

